# The office



## Ghetto (Jun 10, 2005)

does anyone here watch this show? man I love it my favorite character is on my avy..


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

LOL Dwight is such a goof...

We watch this show religiously.


----------



## BlackArchFish (Apr 29, 2005)

My sister and her friend do.
I think her boyfriend does too.
I laugh and sometimes watch it only for Steve Carrell.


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

I watched about 3/4 of that show once, haven't watched one since.


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

I didn't like the first one I watched. In fact, I think I quit watching it half way through. Told hubby something along the lines of it had to be one of the stupidest shows ever made. He kept watching it tho and somewhere along the way it hooked me


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

I get to much of the office at - well - the office. When I come home I want to zone out.


----------



## CyberSpike (Mar 25, 2006)

The English version of the office blows the American version out of the water, if you find the latter funny, you'll find the former downright side-splitting.


----------



## vinimack720 (Apr 20, 2006)

awsome show. Lost is better though. woa that rhymed


----------

